# Best Garage Door Opener?



## roger1

*Best GDO*

First you will have to move that ducting beyond the left center of door You can buy metal ducts and transition from round to square so GDO mechanism will go over. Square metal ducting will be flush against the ceiling. I bought a Genie brand from a big box store that has a uniquie chain design from some older ones I've seen. Was easy to install as I've done others for other people. Some of the house brands Do it best etc may have more plastic gearing which can strip etc if safety mechanisms are adjusted proper. !/2 HP for that door ,looks to be wood and springs were adjusted so you didn't get a hernia! Good luck!



> Which type of "GDO" do you recommend (durability, price, warranty...)?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> -Walter


----------



## Doorguy06

Stay as far a way from genie as you can. Go with a liftmaster belt drive if you like it quiet or chain drive a bit more noisy. 1/2 HP will be sufficient or you can go up to 3/4 HP and it wont hurt. Have them fix that door before closing. There should not be a gap under the door on the right side. The duct work looks like it is behind the door so it shouldn't be in the way.


----------



## Sammy

I have a Genie excelerator in use for three years now with several open/closes daily and no complaints with a little maint. The interior button/console did die but it has a lifetime warranty so it only cost me five bucks shipping for a new button and they ended up sending a whole new control circuit board in the shipment. 

Its a screw drive and is quieter than a chain drive, but belt drive is the quietest if noise is an issue. 

No experience with them but Wayne Dalton makes an I drive which mounts across the top of the door versus coming out into the garage. Pricey, but looks neater and would eliminate the duct issue.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I tried "Wayne Dalton" before... it is a nightmare... it might work for single door... but for double door... it just don't have the power... I bought it new around $200 bucks and sold the used one for $30 after trying to use it in one year.... to be fair, if the garage door is perfectly balance, it might work... but how many garage door is perfectly balance ?


----------



## jorguez1167

If you have money spend money on a good GDO. I had an old craftsman chain lift for a while it just got to noise. Now I have the Genie 1/2hp screw much quiter and nice remotes controls. My door had a broken spring I replace myself and balance the door perfectly. A good balance door shouldn't have any resistance when going up or down the springs do all the work.


----------



## RippySkippy

KUIPORNG said:


> ...but how many garage door is perfectly balance ?


If the door isn't in balance...a larger opener is the least of one's concerns, a door out of balance will either eat door openers, or wreck the door.

As jorguez1167 said...the door should be balanced enough to hold itself, the opener just does the lazy work. The adjustment part is a whole 'nother story tho...if the owner isn't comfortable with adjusting the tension, hire it out.

I like the genie openers...still not quite sure the accelerator is necessary. I'd be more concerned with the daylight showing under the right side...that says the cables and spools are not in alignment with each other. If you don't know how to do this and do it safely, hire it out.


----------



## joasis

RippySkippy said:


> ...if the owner isn't comfortable with adjusting the tension, hire it out.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with the daylight showing under the right side...that says the cables and spools are not in alignment with each other. If you don't know how to do this and do it safely, hire it out.


*Let me add this warning: Under no circumstances should torsion springs be adjusted by a DIY'er. These can be dangerous, and should be left to pro's....it isn't worth loosing your front teeth, or an eye....maybe breaking an arm, or having one explode (yes, they can and do literally explode) and send shrapnel into your body. Same thing with the lift cables and drums...leave this to a pro. *


----------



## Sammy

Roger that Joasis.

I have seen springs fly around a garage when they break. 

HIRE A PRO to do that!


----------



## BDURR67

My Father-in-law Worked In The Garage Door Industry For 30 Years. He Recomended The Liftmaster (chain Drive)to Me 15 Years Ago And It Still Works Like New. I Will Say I Agree With The Posts That Suggest The Door Be Adjusted And Springs Adjusted By A Professional. Also Make Sure The Rollers On The Springs Are Well Lubricated...this Is What Makes A Door Go Up And Down Quietly....not The Operator (opener)


----------



## soahutcher

You should try the Sommer Direct Drive. It is the quietest garage door opener available. It only has one moving and no moving chain or belt. It is now available on HomeDEpot.com. This is the leading opener in Europe and the technology is unbelievable.


----------



## VietSpiders

blah............. blah............ blah..................................!!!


----------



## danpik

remoteexpert said:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> I'll be glad to share a few tips. I worked with plenty of garage door remotes in the last several years but I've also repaired many garage door openers along the way. I believe the Liftmaster offers top garage door openers. If your looking to really satisfy a new homeowner, a heavy-duty Liftmaster garage door opener is the way to go. With my experience, the most durable and dependable garage door openers are chain drive openers. The 3595 is a strong one but I haven't looked in a while. The last time I purchased a garage door opener was in 2011 so there could be better models. I know it's a little late but hopefully this info could find others.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Stanley :thumbup:


I am just going out on a limb here, but I would imagine that since this post is almost 6 years old that Walter has gotten his opener and since he has never replied back that he is probably happy with the one he picked


----------



## av-geek

A "jackshaft" garage door opener may work better for you , and you won't need to move the HVAC ducting. They sit beside the door and operate it without needing any overhead tracks. Here's the chamberlin models.

http://www.liftmaster.com/lmcv2/pages/productfamily.aspx?famid=53


----------



## hkeiner

I have a Sommer and think it is the best. Really good for tight spaces too.


----------

